
Great Advice for People Starting out in Design ( works for programming too ) - misham
http://inspectelement.com/snippets/great-advice-for-people-starting-out-in-design/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+InspectElement+%28Inspect+Element%29
======
namank
Yup. Engineering, design, and for that matter, life, are all about iterations.

Do. Finish. Learn. Repeat.

